# Old boots are ummm.... ancient



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

So I just went to a local skate/surf shop that decided to stop selling snowboarding gear due to the east coast always having the jump on the west coast. They have a pair of Burton Ruler Boots normally $200 for $140. I wear a size 13 shoe and these are a 14. A few reviews said that they run small and advised ordering a 1/2 size up. I put them on and they have a little bit of play in the heel height wise but there wasn't any heel to toe movement. Plus they weren't heat formed to my foot and I was wearing really short and thin socks. Are these good boots? I like the speed lacing system if it holds. The few reviews I read held them in high marks.

Here's the boots:

Ruler Boot | Burton Snowboards


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump, anyone have experience with the Ruler boot?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

To be honest, to get the right fit and not have foot pain, you need to TRY boots on. There is the possibility that some boot you order will work out, but it's only a hunch and if it doesn't your either gonna end up having foot pain or sending them back.

Boots are one of those things where it's really important to just go out there and try them on, because they can ruin your day, where bindings/boards will only react to your skills.


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> To be honest, to get the right fit and not have foot pain, you need to TRY boots on. There is the possibility that some boot you order will work out, but it's only a hunch and if it doesn't your either gonna end up having foot pain or sending them back.
> 
> Boots are one of those things where it's really important to just go out there and try them on, because they can ruin your day, where bindings/boards will only react to your skills.


+1

Also, if you already have heel lift, it'll only get worse when the boots pack out.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

So will the socks eliminate heel lift or should I just find a smaller size? The boots were really comfortable.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Check your highback. Stiff boots tend to cut off circulation when they are forced to flex.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

cifex said:


> Check your highback. Stiff boots tend to cut off circulation when they are forced to flex.


I'm sorry I don't know what highbacks are and how to check them.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

So after doing a little more research and talking to our local big box stores I think I'm going to pass on the Rulers. A full size up from my normal shoe size and already getting heel lifts makes me think that when they pack out it'll get much worse. Yesterday I discovered the K2 Maysis. I haven't tried them on yet because no one carries any boots in a 12 or 13 so I'm gonna head to West LA to try a pair of 12's on, hopefully they wont be too tight.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Empty V said:


> K2 Maysis


Great boot. Intuition is nice.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I drove 45min each way out to West LA and tried on the Maysis size 12 boots. Unfortunately they were a little snug at the tips of my toes and slamming the heel on the ground didn't create any room for my toes. So would I be safe if I ordered a size 13 online? If so I'd rather do that. Thanks!


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Empty V said:


> I'm sorry I don't know what highbacks are and how to check them.


back top part of your binding your boot leans back against. Cifex means if it forces your boot to flex forward, stiffer boots have a tendency to cut off circulation somewhat... I've experienced that as well[maybe look for an articulating cuff boots if that is the case.]

All in all though, boots comfort on your foot walking may be different from comfort on your food IN the actual binding[may want to try that out, ive never had a board shop not let me try it.]


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I ended up having to drive 60min south to the REI in Manhattan Beach to try out a pair of the K2 Maysis size 13. They fit the best out of all of the boots I snagged em and had em heat molded. They've got an articulating cuff and dual BOA system which I really dig. The secondary BOA doesn't control the lower outside cable though, it controls a piece of canvas that covers the vamp of the foot which really locks it down in every direction. I still had a small amount of heel lift so I got some insoles which eliminated it. I'm pretty stoked with my decision and hope they work out as well as I'm expecting.


----------

